# What do hedgehogs HATE?



## ryllisse

What kind of things does your hedgie absolutely HATE? 

Food.. toys.. behaviors..


----------



## jdlover90

Quilly hates:

Baths, being held too long, his little stuffed rabbit toy, me moving his cage around randomly, and...well I can't think of much else right now.

:lol:


----------



## Mary

He doesn't like to be held. He runs all over the place a I can never snap a picture of him! I still hold him I have this HUGE playpen ( big enough for a 15 year old to fit in) we go in together and play


----------



## hercsmom

Medicine!


----------



## PJM

Cholla hates baths & nail clipping.
Zoey hates baths & being touched (but we're working on that).


----------



## quillyones

Daisy Mae does not like to sit still. LOL
Cocoa Marie does not like to be put down to play she would rather be held.


----------



## Venusdoom

Igor hates:

- Fruits
- Veggies
- Bright light


----------



## hercsmom

hercsmom said:


> Medicine!


Forgot to add, Herc also hates it when you sniffle if you're holding him, or the "shhhh" sound, it turns him into a big angry ball of quills!


----------



## zorropirate

Even though Daisy has only been with me 4 days now, there is one thing I've quickly learned she does not like. 

Any hissing sound, like telling her to shhhhhh it's alright, that does not make her feel alright it makes her huff and pop right back, as does the sound of an aerosol can, hahah. I sprayed her wheel with some sort of cooking spray to lube it and she was very angry with that. HAHAh.


----------



## hercsmom

zorropirate said:


> Even though Daisy has only been with me 4 days now, there is one thing I've quickly learned she does not like.
> 
> Any hissing sound, like telling her to shhhhhh it's alright, that does not make her feel alright it makes her huff and pop right back, as does the sound of an aerosol can, hahah. I sprayed her wheel with some sort of cooking spray to lube it and she was very angry with that. HAHAh.


Haha :lol:

They're so fussy, aren't they?


----------



## susanaproenca

Col. Mustard hates baths, veggies and being outside.


----------



## QuinntonsMom

Quinn hates hedgehog food (good thing I found out its such crap, he won't go near the stuff), baths, being woken up, being touched while he's eating, kissing noises (always make him pull his eyebrow quills down), and when men with deep voices make hard consonant sounds (p or t sounds specifically) or laugh.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Lily's dislikes:
- being woken up (it's only marginally better when I'm doing it versus someone else)
- lanolin (I tried to put some on her ears once. She threw the biggest temper tantrum I've ever seen out of her! :lol: )
- hissing sounds or shhh-ing sounds
- loud noises or music (especially when she's trying to sleep)
- baths!
- being touched on her sides or stomach (though she'll let me kiss her cheek/neck area where she has fur)
- being held on her back for any reason
- being outside

My little princess has a lot of things she doesn't like! :lol: I'm lucky she's not too opposed to nail clipping as long as I don't try to do too many at once.


----------



## Country_Girl

Freek Dislikes:
-me trying to put him back in his cage when hes obviously having bunches of fun in his play pen. 
-nail clipping

I lucked out and have a very easy going hedgie! Who loves most things, he even goes camping with us all summer


----------



## PJM

Lilysmommy, you reminded me (biggest temper tantrum) - Cholla HATES, HATES the vet. But surprisingly, Zoey did great!


----------



## hedgielover

Quigley is another one that hates hissing noises and hard consonant sounds. He also hates the sound of rolling dice, keys jangling or any other clinking plastic/metallic sounds (the elevator in our old apartment building was what he hated most). He hates baths, nail trims, his ears being touched and he hates when walks last too long (he loves it at first but when he decides it's over it had better be over).


----------



## LizardGirl

Inky is pretty tolerant but he *hates* having his ears touched, and also the smell of carnations. No other flowers bother him, but get a carnation anywhere near him and he freaks out.


----------



## Evelyne

Pixie hates
- when I wake her up for no reason(I check up on her during the day,remove the fleece and the hissing begins!)
- when I tell her that she can't explore somewhere(because she might fall down)
- sitting still for just one minute (run run run,explore explore explore!!!)


----------



## Puffers315

My guys seem to follow the general common hatreds...

Hester Sue
- Being disturbed on her wheel, she starts hissing and clicking if I get even near the cage.
- Eggs, I offered it to her once, she literally snorted in them got on her wheel and did a "I'm Mad" type of run.
- Being touched, been working on it but she is just not down with being touched, she'll come out of her ball quick enough but hates being touched.

Loki
- LIGHT (hisses)
- Being woken up or disturbed, its the only time he really hisses and clicks at me.
- Having the edge of his skirt touched or anywhere near the head.


----------



## EryBee

Phinneus:
-Baths
-Nail trimming
-Fruits and Veggies
...And lately, every other night or so, me! I can't figure it out. Tonight is a hate night


----------



## djkams32

Shadow: snapping ,clapping, any sharp loud sound like keys dropping. and putting lotion on his ears. but i give him mealies afterwords so he usually forgets about it. and that's about it. 

Beaker: being held at first


----------



## MeAmandaTee

Orbie HATES having his ears touched, which i have to do often because they are really dry. And he is angry when i wake him up or disturb him while eating lol


----------



## Nell

**Being woken up**

** My mini Schnauzer Ralphy. **

**Shadows or hands moving above him**

Consonants, kissing noises, typing, esp the enter key, light switches, cage opening. Any kind of sharp, punctual noise. 

Being sniffed or blown on.

Any form of intrusion in his cage: Cleaning, refilling bowls, cleaning of pewp , hovering of hands around his hidey hole.

Intrusion of my hands to act as platforms during his "I don't care about gravity" bravado trips. 

Exposure of tummy for gender showing.



Unsure of:
Touching of Visor, ears, tummy and feet, sometimes he tolerates it, sometimes he doesn't.


----------



## Tasha

Henry hates nearly everything! Me, water, being touched, most fruit and veg, any noise, all his toys etc. The only things he doesn't mind are his wheels, anything he can hide in, and meat & insects which i really believe is because im a vegetarian!  

He's a proper grump, but so cute with it!


----------



## Julie Stuhr

Bodil hates noise, being woken up, being touched, alive mealworms, nail clipping, baths.


----------



## Nell

I just found something Ziggy outstandingly hates. I came across it when he was a hoglet, and I came across it just now while setting up a foot bath. He loathes being held in place. My presence bugs him, being held in place just makes him go nuts. 

Back when he was a hoglet, I ended up visiting the breeder I got him from to meet him, and his parents. His parents were obscenely tame. Quills were absolutely flat at all times. They didn't care for me and just wanted to explore. 
Little Ziggy had his quills permanently in the "WTF" position. I kept trying to get a good look at him but he kept squirming away. At some point I held him on his back on the palm of my hand, he squirmed, then he laid flat and started crying, leaving me perplexed enough to put him down so mom could drag him back into hiding. 


And now, in preparing a foot bath because he had poo cakes for socks, I open the sink faucet and place him on the edge of the sink, he tries to squirm so I put him in place, and he gives me a loud toddler-like scream, enough to once again make me perplexed and let him walk on the edge of the sink.

I wish I could've recorded it.

At least his quills don't go on WTF mode as much. My presence makes him go on defense mode until I pick him up.


----------



## Galvon

Sandslash hates:

Fruits

Veggies

When I put his hedgiesack down for a second to go pee or something, even though he's been riding around in my hoodie for hours. :roll: I'm sorry, your highness, your steed needs a second to relieve herself. He always marches out like HEY! What's going on here?! and then bad-naturedly heads straight back into his hedgiebag.

Baths and nail clipping (even though he loves being in a towel burrito afterward)

When I watch him wheel or push his ball

Edit: I just saw this:


> Intrusion of my hands to act as platforms during his "I don't care about gravity" bravado trips.


He definitely hates that. "Get out of my way mom, I want to walk off this four foot desk."


----------



## spastic_jedi

Moose hates strawberries and ME lol! He "tolerates" me when it is time for me to cuddle him, haha but he hates being held... he likes to explore and run around. He also hates being interrupted while on his wheel, heaven forbid someone come into my room and make noise while he is running.

Hiccup is too new to me right now, so I don't know what he doesn't like. So far I can tell that he does not like lights, at all. He is really easy going though, he let's me rub his chin and play with his toes and i was even rubbing the bridge of his nose earlier.... he is very social and loving... :shock: I'll be surprised if he hates anything lol


----------



## hedgielover81

Sonadow hates being woken up during the day. Sometimes, I have visitors, especially now that I've moved back to Maryland, that just want to see this hedge hog. Its a novelty to them, so they HAVE to see him. So I end up waking him up. He refuses to unfurl for me, but sometimes if I'm really sweet to him, he does.


----------



## kelybely

Anonymous hates getting his nails clipped, and his medicine.


----------



## krbshappy71

Riley: nothing. I have yet to find anything he hates. He even wanted to be with the dogs as they snuffled at him through the baby-gate. Maybe he thinks he's a dog, he really loves people.
Whyte: me and everything that makes a noise. Particularly hates kissy sounds, therefore I make lots of them to him. If you're going to be hated, may as well have fun with it. (kidding! sorta)
Much: sudden startling sounds but other than that is pretty agreeable. Makes the huffing noise while investigating things but keeps quills relaxed and no frowny-face.


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog

Kimchi hates me touching him In the cage without him knowing its me
He hates being touched on the head

Taffy- Hates when i pick her up in the cage and when i show my hand in the cage without her knowing its my hand or smelling it


----------



## Umbrella

Mango hates:

-when I move her house, especially if I wake her up while I do it
-when people cook loudly (pans being put down heavily, water running too loudly), since her cage is near our kitchen
-being held on her back for too long
-the inevitable yelling/smacking of the table when someone loses a close game of Halo


----------



## minimedarth

pepper loathes my phone and will burrow in my pockets just to bite it, she also hates baths and when you try to move her while she is enjoying her spot on my shoulder, she hates it when you wake her up but she likes it if i gently shake her to calm her down, he despises pooping on the bedding and decides to facilitate on the wheel while she runs at night she hates beer belches and photo shoots


----------



## Kuzukuzu27

Yoshi hates many things. Anything that moves, any noise louder than my "inside voice", the hedgehog plush toy that I have in his cage, anybody who messes with his bed, being clean, and one big thing he REALLY hates.

Me. xD


----------



## marriedfilingjointly

Scooter hates:

carrots
being "found" when she is hiding
the litter box (or maybe she loves it? hard to tell)
being woken up
bath time


----------



## danilious

My Onyx hates:
Veggies 
Be held to long 
Not being asleep(he sleeps all th time, even at night he sleeps a lot)
Nails clipped (I have to use a nail filler in with he loves to chew on so e can annoint.)
He doesn't like being outside for long anyway 
He doesn't like light 
He is a pretty solitary hedgie


----------



## lmashbri6983

Layla hates:

- "shhhhh" or other shushing noises, to which she'll hiss back and become a frowny-face.
- new blankets - if it's not an old dirty one that smells like her, she'll create her own nice brown presents for it and make SURE it's extremely dirty within the hour.
- any sudden movement before she's positive that it's me.
- ANY light - she seems to be completely noctournal. She'll even get mad at a low-powered lamp at the other end of the room.
- Her toy mouse - she shoved it in the corner of her litter box the first night I put it in her cage.
- My teddybear hamster Tweak - she'll hiss and pop then try to run away once realizing he's not scared of her.
- any food other than her kibble.


----------



## pearlthehedgie

Pearl doesn't like quick movements or being touched on the quills up on top of her head between her ears.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Igel hates:
The word Chick-Fil-A (at first I thought it was just the "CH" sound, but he doesn't respond to "chicken", just "Chik-fil-A") 
Anyone except for me trying to hold him (he LOVES when other people pet him, just not holding)
Messes (he gets so pissy if his cage is messy)
When I have a cold and sniff
Lint on his whiskers or ears
My room-mate's dog (he loves my doberman though haha they're like the owl and the pussycat)
Those all get hissy fits out of him.

Penny hates: 
Baths
Metal sounds (like silverware or keys)
That's all we know so far with her, she's still a baby.


----------



## Niffler

hercsmom said:


> hercsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medicine!
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add, Herc also hates it when you sniffle if you're holding him, or the "shhhh" sound, it turns him into a big angry ball of quills!
Click to expand...

Sancho hates that too! I'm slightly allergic to my cat so I sniffle often, and he'll freak out if he hears me. :lol:


----------



## abrowndog

Me. 

:lol:


----------



## eshi

My Suki hates...

* when I wake her up in the middle of her sleep

* the cloth that I'm using to pick her up

* bright lights when she's eating

* other people patting her head

*her old cat food (she's into IAMS, her new cat food, and she'll never go near her old cat food)

* bath time

* smell of alcohol

*nail clipping


----------



## PintoPrincess2

We have three; Penelope, Clover, and Tumbleweed. 

Penelope hates:
Being pet from directly above; the shadow scares her I think. 
Being held for too long and being forced to stay still or in a hedgie bag ( if we take her out somewhere)
When I take only her water bottle or only her food dish out; she likes them both back and full at once. 
Being woken up 
Being picked up by someone who hasn't washed their hands... ecspecially smokers... yuck! 

Clover Hates: Not much at all but I guess I would have to say being prompted to roll into a ball. If we hold her stomach up in our hands she just will not roll up... she squirms and squirms.. we though that position would help us with nail trimming but she thought different. 

Tumbleweed only hates one thing and that's being stopped when trying to explore. He loves heights and is a real climber hence the the name. He tumbles quite a bit!


----------



## simply_claire

Damien hates the sound of plastic grocery bags.
He always huffs, puffs, and jumps at the sound of it  :lol:


----------



## hedgielover81

Sonadow hates when my cat Merlin tries to encroach on his "mommy time".


----------



## tut

Henry hates having his cage cleaned or rearranged, kind of bath time, shadows, litter box, hideout huts, and the towel i use to pick him up in.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

Holly hates:
My dog, Teddy,
Strawberries,
And her old food.


----------



## hanhan27

Mildred hates cottage cheese, sniffly noses, when I wake her up too early, plastic bag noises, and when I put her fleece blankie in the corner where she likes to liner dive. Oh, she also hates the sound of windshield wipers, and when children laugh.


----------



## Chewymarissa

Freckles really hates his head quills touched and the word "face"


----------



## *hogwild*

Banjo hates strawberries, having his face touched or his nails clipped, and he really hates being woken up during the day or if I move around too much when he's sleeping on me. Other than that he's pretty easygoing.


----------



## MoominMama

Moomin hates being woken up, or when I move when he's comfy in my lap. He isn't keen on strangers touching him, but he did let my friend (a vet nurse) clip his nails without getting too huffy!


----------



## Sunshine0460

Squee hates all the usual; being disturbed while asleep, baths, my intruding hands when she wants to defy gravity, sitting still {!!}, having her ears touched, being petted...she's a pretty grumpy little girl, but she will let me tickle her tummy a little-now and then-between hisses, clicks and pops...


----------



## lilythehedgie

Lily hates being woken up, baths, any food besides her kibbles and mealies, me moving during the day, other people touching her, the vet, me staying up late, me being away (she always gets huffy if I'm gone for a few days and someone else takes care of her-maybe it's wishful thinking? :lol She doesn't curl up at me or huff at me when I get her out, so she's pretty easy-going with me.


----------



## rubydissolution

Demi hates Baths, nail clippings, the squaks the ****atiels make when she's laying comfortably in my lap, me moving when she's laying comfortably in my lap, Actually...any disturbances when she is comfortable is hated...lol. Being woken up too early, disturbing her late night runnings with my phone light so i can check on her...and the list goes on!


----------



## Amandarrella

Coral hates: kissy noises, sound of crushing a soda bottle, having her belly exposed, strangers, and my Dad (he refuses to hold her but likes to look at her, so he is basicaly a stranger to her.) 

I feel lucky she does not hate baths and I don't think she even knows I cut her nails.


----------



## Van

Clover hates getting her nails clipped, sitting still after 10 pm, my ceramic turtle, and one of my friends (unless he eats cheese puffs before trying to touch her, then she loves him!)


----------



## AngelfishGirl

Rosie basically hates everything but mealworms and crickets XD

And by everything I literally mean EVERYTHING!


----------



## TikkiLink

The sound of pop cans opening, even from across the room so it's muffled.


----------



## rodanthi

Hector hates the usual stuff - being woken up, nail clipping, being blown on, my sneezing, plastic bag noises and me cleaning around in his cage....

And then, skirting boards! He has a proper issue with the skirting boards. He quills up and shoulder barges them and all sorts, gets all hissy and starts chucking himself at them.


----------

